# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Προσοχή με vodafone fiber 100 Mbps

## bobis

Eίχα πρόγραμμα 50/5 vdsl και έκανα αίτηση στις 5/12 σε κατάστημα vodafone για αναβάθμιση στο fiber 100/10. Αφού μου είπαν όλα καλά με την διαθεσιμότητα, δεν έμενε παρά να περιμένω ενεργοποίησή τους. Την επόμενη μέρα (06/12) το πρωί, πέφτει το internet. Ενώ είχα συγχρονισμο  102397/10238 down/up , δεν μου άνοιγε καμία σελίδα, ούτε ping μπορούσα να κάνω. Κοίταξα αν είναι θέμα DNS αλλά δεν ήταν. Κοίταξα και το modem (zte zhxn h267a v 1.0) και πρόσεξα την εξής συνεχόμενη ακολουθία (loop): αναβόσβηνε το πράσινο λαμπάκι του INTERNET για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα, μετά γινόταν σταθερό για 1 sec, και μετά γινόταν κόκκινο και μετά από την αρχή γινόταν πράσινο και αναβόσβηνε κτλπ. Πήρα τηλ. την τεχνική υποστήριξη και αφού δεν μπόρεσαν να το λύσουν με τη μία, το κλιμάκωσαν σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, λέγοντας μου σε SMS ότι θα με ενημερώσει συγκεκριμένος  τεχνικός σήμερα Δευτέρα 11/12.

Ε , όπως καταλαβαίνετε , δεν έχω internet 5 μέρες τώρα και  το μόνο που προσπάθησα από την μεριά μου είναι το hard reset του modem (συνδετήρας από πίσω), το οποίο δεν έφερε το internet αλλά άλλαξε τα "συμπτώματα" σε λαμπάκι του internet να αναβοσβήνει πράσινο και να μην έχω πια VoIP τηλεφωνία. Για κάποιο λόγο , μπόρεσα να κάνω pings αλλά και πάλι , όπως και πριν, δεν μου ανοίγει τίποτα.

Καταλαβαίνω αυτούς που λέγανε για "παιδικές ασθένειες" αλλά δεν δικαιολογείται να υπάρχουν σε τέτοιο βαθμό όταν λανσάρεις ένα προϊόν τέτοιο, υποτίθεται ότι το beta field testing τελείωσε.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θα ζητήσω πίστωση λογω απώλειας υπηρεσίας για όσο κράτησε η βλάβη διότι είναι αρκετές μέρες offline και τα ΜΒ του κινητού τελειώνουν (cosmote καρτοκινητή)

----------


## Ironman12

η αναβάθμιση 50/5 σε 100/10 έχει εφάπαξ κόστος;

----------


## bobis

> η αναβάθμιση 50/5 σε 100/10 έχει εφάπαξ κόστος;



Δεν μου χαν πει κατι για τέλος αναβάθμισης, απλά το ότι είναι 43.5 ευρώ το μήνα και ότι στον πρώτο λογαριασμό θα πληρώσω αναλογικά επειδή είχα το προηγούμενο πακέτο των 50/5.

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν , με τα πολλά , από σήμερα έχω Internet, αλλά η ταχύτητα download που πιάνω είναι μόνο μέχρι 60 Μbps και όχι 100, παρόλο που ο συγχρονισμός του modem είναι 100 Μbps. Έκανα και speedtest και λήψη αρχείου με γνωστό download manager (πολλαπλές ταυτόχρονες συνδέσεις) για να το επαληθεύσω. Συνδέομαι μόνο εγώ με ethernet στο modem και όλα τα άλλα είναι κλειστά κατά τη διάρκεια του test. To upload είναι μια χαρά , στα 10 Μbps.

----------


## Ironman12

το OOKLA τι δίνει;

----------


## bobis

> το OOKLA τι δίνει;


60 down , 10 up

Ακόμα και με 10 πόντων καλώδιο ethernet από το modem το δείχνει αυτό (ναι, μετακόμισα προσωρινά όλο το desktop με ένα monitor και ένα 10 πόντων ethernet για να τεστάρω στο δωμάτιο που βρίσκεται το Modem, μιας και δεν είχα laptop) , άρα δεν έχει να κάνει η εσωτερική καλωδίωση (LAN).

Ακόμα και με άλλο modem vdsl, (χωρίς voip), ακριβώς το ίδιο, συγχρόνισα 100/10 αλλά πρακτικά έχω 60/10, σίγουρα παίζει κάποιος κόφτης, παίρνω τηλ. την τεχνική υποστήριξη να το αναφέρω διότι από δική μου μεριά , είναι οκ το δίκτυο.

----------


## Ironman12

μήπως εχεις και TV; Μήπως υπαρχει provision για άλλες υπηρεσίες;

----------


## bobis

> μήπως εχεις και TV; Μήπως υπαρχει provision για άλλες υπηρεσίες;


Όχι δεν έχω TV, ορίστε και μερικά screenshots για να καταλάβεις τί συμβαίνει:

Συγχρονισμός modem:


Tαχύτητα από speedtest.net (ookla)


Tαχύτητα από download manager


Στην τελευταία εικόνα εννοείται ότι 7.635 ΜΒ/s = 61.08 Mbps

----------


## Ironman12

Έχεις 1Gbps LAN σύνδεση μεταξύ του router και του dekstop?
Αν είσαι στα 100 full duplex δοκίμασε να βάλεις Half duplex (προσοχή και στο router + στο PC)

----------


## bobis

> Έχεις 1Gbps LAN σύνδεση μεταξύ του router και του dekstop?
> Αν είσαι στα 100 full duplex δοκίμασε να βάλεις Half duplex (προσοχή και στο router + στο PC)


Eίμαι με 1 gigabit αλλά από switch, όχι router/modem,  αλλά όπως είπα , δοκίμασα και απευθείας σύνδεση modem με pc με 10 πόντους ethernet αλλά 60 μου βγαζε και πάλι , όπως και τώρα.

Half duplex πώς ρυθμίζεται σε router?

----------


## Ironman12

> Eίμαι με 1 gigabit αλλά από switch, όχι router/modem,  αλλά όπως είπα , δοκίμασα και απευθείας σύνδεση modem με pc με 10 πόντους ethernet αλλά 60 μου βγαζε και πάλι , όπως και τώρα.
> 
> Half duplex πώς ρυθμίζεται σε router?


Μάλλον το Half duplex θα το κάνει χειρότερο.

----------


## bobis

Eπειδή έχω αναφέρει το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε 3 διαφορετικά thread, θα συνεχιστεί η συζήτησή του μόνο από εδώ πια https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...46#post6299646

----------

